# Found some non ADA 150w 8000k HQI bulbs



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I found some Found some non ADA 150w 8000k HQI bulbs

http://www.prozic.com/dmx/infoen_47231_HQITS150-8K_non.html?PHPSESSID=2c8e2620a9b39f7765923d0503cac265


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I did a currency conversion and the bulb is $39.56 US.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

better than $90 shipped for the ADA ones


----------



## JensR (Sep 21, 2006)

Did you order one??


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

not just one- 12. I have many aquariums- a fish room if you will with no fish lol


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

Here is another supplier of 8000k globes. http://www.watergrass.net/en/details.php?pid=386&cat=2

Quite a few Australians have used these globes with great success, sorry but I can't compare them to ADA globes as I have never used the ADA ones.


----------



## JensR (Sep 21, 2006)

jazzlvr123 said:


> not just one- 12. I have many aquariums- a fish room if you will with no fish lol


Good, let us know how you like it!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Yes please, let us know how you like these. It would be nice to have a viable option to the horribly overpriced (but very nice) ADA bulbs.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I definatley can't wait to hear how these work out, have you tried the ADA bulbs for comparison?


----------



## JensR (Sep 21, 2006)

I inquired with the omnilux distributor in Europe about the spectrum for those bulbs. Bulbs are produced in Asia (Who would have known) and are coming from different production sites and spectrums aren't available due to wider variations in production(!). 

That will get interesting.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

they just arrived today  they look pretty well built but only one way to test for sure. hook em up. I also have an ADA bulb to compare the two Ill keep yall updated on how they work out


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm definately lookin forward to it


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

How're they doing?  Pics of the tanks so we can compare both lamps would be great!! 
Here are an other 8000K: http://www.viclite.com/astraaq.htm
I emailed them some days ago, but I havent got any answer yet...
Does anyone know if the Astralux is good? Pics of tank with these lamps?


----------



## Stasiu (Nov 16, 2007)

Australux bulbs are good, but they haven't had any in for months. I e-mailed them in December and they said they were getting a shippment in shortly...never heard from them.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Does anyone know where you could buy these Astralux Bulbs? Are they a little blue or very yellow? Someone have experience of them?


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

How are the bulbs working, jazzlvr123 ?  I'm very interested of trying these!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

honestly i cannot tell a difference between the ADA ones and these they shoot out pretty much identical colors over a tank. so it is hard to tell which is which until you look under the hood and find the label on the bulb. Im very pleased with my purchase especially becuase I got it at a fraction of the price of ADA ones


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for the update!!!  do you have any pics of the tank with the new bulbs??


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks a lot!  I'm going to try this one.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yup id encourage everyone to try these bulbs out they work just ad good as the ADA ones for a fraction of the price


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

redstrat said:


> Thanks for the update!!!  do you have any pics of the tank with the new bulbs??


yup i do this pic is my 75 gallon tank with 2 of the 150 watt 8000k bulbs installed one on each side


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

It might be very funny(or vexing) if in fact that is where ADA also get their bulbs made as well; from those asian countries that sell the similar bulbs for fraction of cost. So basically we are getting two identical products under two different brands, hence diff price........I shudder to think sometimes.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the picture!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Definately thank you, nice to see how they look, you wouldn't happen to have any before pics would you?


----------

